# New Samsung 8TB SSD



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 21, 2018)

OHHHHHHH GOODY!








https://www.engadget.com/2018/06/21/samsung-now-has-an-8tb-ssd-thanks-to-3d-memory-tech/


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 21, 2018)

Gimme.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jun 21, 2018)

That is useful! The video editors will like it even more than the composers! Put a few in RAID and even 10-bit, 4k footage will fit. For samples, this is a LOT of space.

The pictured drive won't be cheap. The press release says it is for enterprise data centers. It does perform well, however:

https://news.samsung.com/global/sam...ta-centers-in-next-generation-nf1-form-factor

But if that's not enough, Samsung even makes a 16TB drive:

https://gizmodo.com/samsungs-16tb-ssd-is-now-an-actual-thing-people-can-buy-1762536707


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 21, 2018)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> That is useful! The video editors will like it even more than the composers! Put a few in RAID and even 10-bit, 4k footage will fit. For samples, this is a LOT of space.
> 
> The pictured drive won't be cheap. The press release says it is for enterprise data centers. It does perform well, however:
> 
> ...



but not m.2 form factor.

which is my flavor du jour.

typically drives the lower capacity drive prices lower - but this is a new ballgame.

time will tell. 

it will be an interesting Q3/Q4, 2018.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jun 21, 2018)

These drive sizes are going into the enterprise data center first. Remember that the Samsung 960Pro drives are consumer drives. They aren't remotely state of the art in an absolute sense. They are state of the art in an "I can afford to buy one on Amazon" sense. Enterprises pay $10k plus for CPU's, drives, etc. Enterprise storage arrays can cost millions of dollars. 

That said, affordable big drives will come. After they milk the enterprise for them. I would guess that not many here can fill 8TB sample drives. I can't. I'm sure Charlie can! Photographers can. Video people easily can.


----------



## fiestared (Jun 22, 2018)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> These drive sizes are going into the enterprise data center first. Remember that the Samsung 960Pro drives are consumer drives. They aren't remotely state of the art in an absolute sense. They are state of the art in an "I can afford to buy one on Amazon" sense. Enterprises pay $10k plus for CPU's, drives, etc. Enterprise storage arrays can cost millions of dollars.
> 
> That said, affordable big drives will come. After they milk the enterprise for them. I would guess that not many here can fill 8TB sample drives. I can't. I'm sure Charlie can! Photographers can. Video people easily can.


I am one of them !


----------



## leon chevalier (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 22, 2018)

fiestared said:


> I am one of them !




me too.


----------

